# one extreme to the other?



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

hard to believe we've been hit so hard this year already with the snow, and its coming again! another possible 6" tonight? and some more this weekend? last year it was still golf season going into the middle of january! i spend so much time plowing, working, and sleeping that i cant use my snowmobile! oh well it has to stop sometime, and its better to make the payup now and have it for later. KEEP SNOWING!!


----------

